# Algunas fotillos...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hacia rato que no posteaba alguna foto... igual que estas que pongo no es que esten buenas, ni nada por el estilo, pero igual compartiendolas.

A ver si alguno da con el lugar... Facil para varios del foro.

Un abrazo!
Warp


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Por lo agujeros de bala en la azotea voy a decir Tampico  ....cuando te das el roll por estas tierras?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Por lo agujeros de bala en la azotea voy a decir Tampico  ....cuando te das el roll por estas tierras?


Asi hacemos aca el drenaje de los techos... 

Creo que por Semana Zangana tengo un buen chance. Quiero meter al bicho este al Ajusco... haber si deveras da el ancho.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Asi hacemos aca el drenaje de los techos...
> 
> Creo que por Semana Zangana tengo un buen chance. Quiero meter al bicho este al Ajusco... haber si deveras da el ancho.


A la mejor para llegar a Canoas, a la virgen, esta mas dificil... 

Avisanos cuando vengas por aca, organizamos algo. Suerte!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> A la mejor para llegar a Canoas, a la virgen, esta mas dificil...
> 
> Avisanos cuando vengas por aca, organizamos algo. Suerte!


Yastas!! :thumbsup:

Pero yo creo que nomas hasta Canoas...


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Warp, esta chida la bici, cual es la longitud de la potencia? En la primer foto se ve aparentemente demasiado corta?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

spinerguy said:


> Hey Warp, esta chida la bici, cual es la longitud de la potencia? En la primer foto se ve aparentemente demasiado corta?


Yo creo que es de 50mm. Al principio se ve corta, pero funciona muy bien una potencia mas corta.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

nah.. segun recuerdo es como 70.. pero si, 50 funciona chido si tu manubrio es ancho.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

spinerguy said:


> Hey Warp, esta chida la bici, cual es la longitud de la potencia? En la primer foto se ve aparentemente demasiado corta?


Gracias!!

La potencia si es cortita... 70mm. Pero no tan corta, en la foto se ve asi porque la tapan los gatillos de los cambios.

Como ya dijeron Rito y Roberto... una potencia cortita va mejor. Con dos salvedades para que funcione: Una es que el manubrio debe ser mas ancho entre mas corta sea la potencia y la otra es que es preferible un tubo superior largo para empezar o terminas con el peso muy atrasado sobre la bici.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Primera foto: al fondo se ve la refineria. Eres de los que escuchan clarito la sirena a las 8 am verdad?

Y las ultimas 2 fotos, son el quina-dome. alguna vez bajé esas escaleras pero me gustaban mas las de plaza palmas jeje


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> Primera foto: al fondo se ve la refineria. Eres de los que escuchan clarito la sirena a las 8 am verdad?
> 
> Y las ultimas 2 fotos, son el quina-dome. alguna vez bajé esas escaleras pero me gustaban mas las de plaza palmas jeje


En efecto, me queda cerca el Quina-Dome, casa del pancracio... 

Siempre he tenido cerca ese lugar y solo ahora se me ocurrio ir a aflojarle las tuercas ahi a la cleta. Que en el monte es mejor, pero cuando no hay pan, tortillas.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Vientos mi Guarp, que bici es? Te la acabas de regalar??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Vientos mi Guarp, que bici es? Te la acabas de regalar??


Mada!!!

Y ese milagro? Pense que habias muerto por culpa de tus rayos Revolution reventandose en un enfrenon! 

Es una Nicolai AC. Ya tengo poco mas de un año con ella; pero pues para efectos practicos, si, la estoy estrenando. :lol:

La mayoria de los componentes vienen de la Blade... excepto el cuadro, tijera, amorto, shifters, RD-FD, stem y poste.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Pues está muy chida, te felicito!!! Fíjate que no he pedaleado (ni trolleado los foros  ) ultimamente por motivos de salud y trabajo. Espero cambiar todo eso este año... Por cierto, mis Revolution siguen vivos, no se ha roto uno solo! :eekster:

Tu que tal en Ratatamaulipas (o es Tampico)? Llevatela con cuidado!

Fíjate que el otro día en el Desierto me encontré esto y le tomé una foto, no sé si ya lo había posteado pero el dueño me dijo que efectivamente era la tuya. Un abrazo!



Warp said:


> Mada!!!
> 
> Y ese milagro? Pense que habias muerto por culpa de tus rayos Revolution reventandose en un enfrenon!
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Vaya!!!!! por fin alguien esta haciendo uso de la Blade y no la tiene de exhibición .

Toy rewey, hasta ahora me di cuenta que ya le pusiste la Revelation:thumbsup: ... el sábado vamos a hacer una rodada que si va a estar buena (no como la ultima que hicimos). Ahí posteamos reseña e igual un videito si logro editarlo un poquitin.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Una Nicolai y todo lo que vemos son fotos "downhilleando" en unas escaleras?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Tu que tal en Ratatamaulipas (o es Tampico)? Llevatela con cuidado!
> 
> Fíjate que el otro día en el Desierto me encontré esto y le tomé una foto, no sé si ya lo había posteado pero el dueño me dijo que efectivamente era la tuya. Un abrazo!


Por ahi andamos... acostumbrandonos al ambiente de Tatatampico... 

No manches! Si esa es la Blade! Que recuerdos. Esa bici es una chulada aun con los años que tiene encima. Bueno, tiene muchos años y pocos kilometros. 

Rito... Si, tengo con la Revelation desde Diciembre pasado. Esta chida y le he estado sacando mas recorrido que a la Pike y eso que todavia no la exprimo como Dios manda. Sin embargo si me esta dando el pex ese de las Dual Position Air que se hunden en el sag, para no regresar. El sistema de cambio de recorrido es un poco erratico. Ahora que regrese a casa, hablo a SRAM a ver que me recomiendan. Voy a cambiar algunos o-rings para ver que rollo.

Ah, por cierto, ya la destripe... :lol:





































Tacu... no estaba daungileando... Estaba haciendo "Over-Mountain", por eso la foto de la subida.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Se ve chida la Revelation mi Warp. Oye, como se hace el cambio de recorrido para la revelation/Reba? Sé que tengo que abrirla y quitarle un separador. Está muy complicado como para un mecánico inexperto?

un abrazo!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Una Nicolai y todo lo que vemos son fotos "downhilleando" en unas escaleras?


Tacu: si te fijas esos escalones tienen como 5 cm más de altura que un escalón normal!!! :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Se ve chida la Revelation mi Warp. Oye, como se hace el cambio de recorrido para la revelation/Reba? Sé que tengo que abrirla y quitarle un separador. Está muy complicado como para un mecánico inexperto?
> 
> un abrazo!


Nel... sacas las botellas, quitas un circlip (necesitas unas pinzas para candados interiores), sacas el piston con cuidado y pones o quitas el espaciador.

Aqui esta el video de como darle servicio al Solo Air (aplica casi lo mismo para el Dual Air)...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Nel... sacas las botellas, quitas un circlip (necesitas unas pinzas para candados interiores), sacas el piston con cuidado y pones o quitas el espaciador.
> 
> Aqui esta el video de como darle servicio al Solo Air (aplica casi lo mismo para el Dual Air)...


Gracias mi Guarp, la voy a probar con 130mm primero y luego veo si me aviento el tirito de abrirla :madman:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Master del destripe.*



Warp said:


> Ah, por cierto, ya la destripe... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

